# New dewalt cordless screwgun or cutout tool?



## J Johnstone Construc (Nov 15, 2011)

Wondering if anyone has any insight on when Dewalt is gonna bring their cordless drywall tools out of the stone age and release Li-Ion versions... a 20V even? The current models have served me well but time to replace.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

In my experience dewalt is junk. Move on to better tools.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

At least there cordless stuff is - Glorified Black and Decker - I still use the corded screw guns though.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Go Hilti cordless, you won't look back.
Go cordless Roto-Zip and you won't look back.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Checkers said:


> Go Hilti cordless, you won't look back.
> Go cordless Roto-Zip and you won't look back.


I like the Roto Zip corded but never seen their cordless in this neck of the woods. Hilti is big here on much of their fastener guns but seldom see their drywall tool line around.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Drywalling and cordlesses are not on same page yet


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

chris said:


> Drywalling and cordlesses are not on same page yet


Which is funny, because everything is driven by the same type of motor. They've made cordless everything else, from roto-hammers to back-scratchers.....but a drywaller can't get no love I'd like to see Milwaukee come out with a cordless drywall gun....although every once in a while I'm tempted to throw down for one of these....just to see:blink: --->http://www.acetoolonline.com/Produc...wall&utm_campaign=googlebase&site=google_base


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> Which is funny, because everything is driven by the same type of motor. They've made cordless everything else, from roto-hammers to back-scratchers.....but a drywaller can't get no love I'd like to see Milwaukee come out with a cordless drywall gun....although every once in a while I'm tempted to throw down for one of these....just to see:blink: --->http://www.acetoolonline.com/Produc...wall&utm_campaign=googlebase&site=google_base


 NOW THAT IS A SCREWGUN:yes:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Toolmakers should look into a powerpack that is worn around waist like a tool belt that feeds a screwgun for hours. A toolbelt/power pack with short cord:yes: . Pleeeez make me one


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

chris said:


> NOW THAT IS A SCREWGUN:yes:


Yeah, and they make a strip feeder for them too....but that brings the price up to $625 I'll bet it's SO worth it........Fein makes good stuff, and like all good German engineering the user is just as important as the product. It's not often that I feel like I can toss $300 at a screwgun when mine works just fine.....and when I need a new one that'll be when I'm broke :laughing:


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

chris said:


> Drywalling and cordlesses are not on same page yet


I change the battery in my litheon slim pack router about every hour under heavy use.
I only change the screw gun battery every two hours if I'm screwing off and every 4 if I'm tacking lol.

The Hilto cordless screwgun is a low speed drill motor that get's it's 4500rpm through gear reduction. Therefore making is insanely, insanely quiet. I'll post a video on the next job.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

chris said:


> Toolmakers should look into a powerpack that is worn around waist like a tool belt that feeds a screwgun for hours. A toolbelt/power pack with short cord:yes: . Pleeeez make me one


Makita did one of those about 15 years ago. 
The cord got tangled and twisted easily. And as the battery discharged it produced lot of heat, so much so it became very uncomfortable to wear.
In the end we all stopped using them.


----------



## J Johnstone Construc (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks guys, I use a hilti SD 4500 cordless, but cheapest I've found it is $450. Great gun but a little pricey. My crew only uses cordless tools as we do alot of island and remote cottage and lake house work. 

My guys were asking me if Dewalt was going to release a new gun or cutout tool, I didn't know the answer and joined this site only to get blasted about how bad their quality is and NO ANSWER to a simple question. Thanks

I have questioned them before on why not spend the money on the good stuff and had it put to me this way...

At roughly half the price of a Hilti gun, if the dewalt gun even with a rebuild lasts as long as the hilti they have saved money...

That piece of philosophy should keep you guys going for a while....


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

J Johnstone Construc said:


> Thanks guys, I use a hilti SD 4500 cordless, but cheapest I've found it is $450. Great gun but a little pricey. My crew only uses cordless tools as we do alot of island and remote cottage and lake house work.
> 
> My guys were asking me if Dewalt was going to release a new gun or cutout tool, I didn't know the answer and joined this site only to get blasted about how bad their quality is and NO ANSWER to a simple question. Thanks
> 
> ...


 Don't get so pissy you asked a question about dewalt we all gave our opinion on dewalt.:yes: If you wanted a definite answer like (12/21/2012 that is just an example not an actual answer) you might have wanted to contact dewalt.
Actually why don't you contact them and repost the date they give you so next time someone joins this site and asks your question we can give them an a+ answer.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

im with woodcox here....you come to the wrong place to get an honest answer about tools we have no control over..you should have contacted Dewalt

I won't go as far as to say that there tools are junk...I have a lot of there stuff that I am happy with, but I just happen to dislike there cordless tools..corded guns, routers, tablesaw, miter saw, compressor, sawzall, are in garage or truck and can say I wouldn't switch to something else at this time with all of them...

I prefer makita for cordless tools and THEY do have a new gun that is just like there corded gun, but runs off the lxt batteries...I haven't got one or used one yet, but I like there corded guns too...I really like the lxt tools I have and also like that they have several tools that run off same batteries

http://makita.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?Name=LXSF01Z

may look in to that one...they have a strip gun too but have to say I didnt care for it...may not have been the tool though and could have been the user..because I don't care for any strip gun I have used

This all personal of course, and just an opinion


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Checkers said:


> I change the battery in my litheon slim pack router about every hour under heavy use.
> I only change the screw gun battery every two hours if I'm screwing off and every 4 if I'm tacking lol.
> 
> The Hilto cordless screwgun is a low speed drill motor that get's it's 4500rpm through gear reduction. Therefore making is insanely, insanely quiet. I'll post a video on the next job.


 That is alot better than I thought. Technology is getting better


----------



## J Johnstone Construc (Nov 15, 2011)

Contact dewalt, that was simple and exactly the answer I needed. On it and will post the reply I receive.

Thanks for the input as to what other tools are out there.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

J Johnstone Construc said:


> Contact dewalt, that was simple and exactly the answer I needed. On it and will post the reply I receive.
> 
> Thanks for the input as to what other tools are out there.


Ask about their screw guns and routers with the new batteries, don't see nothing in their web site:thumbsup:

http://dewalt.com/20vmax


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

J Johnstone Construc said:


> Thanks guys, I use a hilti SD 4500 cordless, but cheapest I've found it is $450. Great gun but a little pricey. My crew only uses cordless tools as we do alot of island and remote cottage and lake house work.
> 
> *My guys were asking me if Dewalt was going to release a new gun or cutout tool, I didn't know the answer and joined this site only to get blasted about how bad their quality is and NO ANSWER to a simple question. Thanks*
> 
> ...


I have to disagree here.....you did not get blasted. In fact, the discussion was more than civil........for Drywall Talk.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Bill from Indy said:


> I prefer makita for cordless tools and THEY do have a new gun that is just like there corded gun, but runs off the lxt batteries...I haven't got one or used one yet, but I like there corded guns too...I really like the lxt tools I have and also like that they have several tools that run off same batteries
> 
> http://makita.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?Name=LXSF01Z
> 
> ...


 Gday Billy
Makita make a few strip guns, we have been using them for a number of years. This one is a bit of a dud the head is awkward to use in the internals.
http://makita.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?ID=26265

This one here is the bomb. (I have never used a Hilti so I cant compare. I have tried a protool and Hitachi and the Makita kicks there tail)
http://www.makita.com.au/products/l...-18v-lxt-mobile-auto-feed-screwdriver?Prodid=


----------



## J Johnstone Construc (Nov 15, 2011)

Completely useless! But I did say I'd post the response I got. Ordered 3 Makitas this morning. 

DEWALT RESPONSE
"Hello,

We have a number of drywall guns that fall in that rpm. These are corded units. If you go to dewalt.com, and put in drywall screw guns you can see all of them and their specs. 

There is no news of anything new coming out at this time.

* Customer By Web Form (Jesse Johnstone)*I am a drywall contractor, I am in the market to purchase a fleet of cordless drywall guns and at least one cutout tool. I am interested to find out if dewalt will be releasing a new version? Something that drives screws in the 4000-5000 rpm range to compete with Makita of Hilti? The current guns Dewalt makes are just too slow and the cutout tool is heavy! Any chances of some lithium ion for the drywallers?"


----------

